# Training and potty training an adult dog



## HM16 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey,
So i got this 2 years old gsd rottweiler cross-breed dog that has never been trained at all. He's very stubborn. I'd love to train him to become a litle more obedient.Plus, he's get this problem of pooping and peeing anywhere and even sitting and passing on his poop. I must say that he's nearly always tied on concrete but got a little soil near.So, i'd like to potty train him strictly so he'd become cleaner.I hope i've been clear enough cuz i'm not very fluent in english :/ 
PS: i'm a first time dog owner.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some good advice on how to potty train an aduilt dog:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...30-need-help-housebreaking-adopted-adult.html


----------



## HM16 (Jul 23, 2017)

And what about obediance training ?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These videos are helpful:

Watch and Learn - Member Training Videos - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## HM16 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## NicoleO (Aug 30, 2017)

Mary Beth said:


> This older thread has some good advice on how to potty train an aduilt dog:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...30-need-help-housebreaking-adopted-adult.html


This was so helpful! Thank you so much!


----------

